# awesome flathead bait



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

A bucket of bullheads I got tonight.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet. You guys better not use them up on Thursday!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Did you catch them or buy them?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, Is that a Bullhead or a baby Channel?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

It's a yellow bullhead Bryan...Gonna fish the other side of the bridge tonight.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man I cant believe you. "Cath & Release All Cats".... yea right. I tell ya what. Just to save your reputation & since I'm your friend, I will take all of those off your hands for FREE. Yes for FREE. I wouldnt offer that to just anyone, only you my friend!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

ya they taste good too, just put them in a grinder, bones and all, and make fish patties out of them haha yeah


----------

